# Our Kickstarter project (a game for FreeBSD)



## kpedersen (Feb 12, 2013)

Hi all,

Hopefully you guys know me and won't see this as spam but a few of us have just submitted our Kickstarter project.

YouTube Video

KickStarter page (more vids on the tools developed for the game)

FreeBSD is a primary supported platform! Nice change huh? 

If you can, please spread the word! We really need some popularity.



> In support of our favourite operating system, we will also be providing FreeBSD binaries for no charge on our website upon release.



FreeBSD is soon to be an up and coming gaming platform!

We have tried not to sound too political on the Kickstarter page but we really want to see if we can get a large number of interested players from the community of open-source operating systems. This is quite an interesting time for us.

(The following screenshots are in game... It really does look like this )







And will run on our favorite IBM Thinkpads with no problem 
It doesn't use any heavy proprietary engines, or dependencies so it will be really easy to maintain in the future.






We are also really interested in any feedback you guys have on what you can see of the game so far. 

*Update:*
OK, so the kickstarter failed pretty badly :/

However, regardless of the outcome, we have been quietly busy getting our first public build ready.

As promised, you can all download it from the BSD builds page here.
http://devio.us/~kpedersen/doe2

If any of you want to host public servers (rather than LAN games) then remember to make sure that port 1987 is open for listening.

Feedback is always welcome! Especially at this early stage.


----------



## ColdfireMC (Feb 13, 2013)

looks nice

let's see how works


----------



## Amzo (Feb 13, 2013)

Looks nice, keep up the good work. I'd really like to see a hidden object game that runs natively on FreeBSD.


----------



## kpedersen (Feb 13, 2013)

Cheers guys.

Glad you don't find the art style too ugly 

Even if we don't reach our funding goal, I am going to get a version out so you can give the game a shot.

(Also added a link to a YouTube (sorry!) video to the first post. KickStarter is blocked on quite a few of the networks at work).


----------



## htutt (Feb 13, 2013)

Hi,
I'm sorry. I don't know where is port for this game. How to install it? I would like to try it. Thanks.


----------



## fonz (Feb 13, 2013)

htutt said:
			
		

> I don't know where is port for this game.


As far as I can tell this thing is brand new and has not yet been submitted for addition into the ports tree yet. You'll probably just have to download it from their site, which I will do as soon as I can find the time.


----------



## thefueley (Feb 13, 2013)

Awesome! I will be contributing for sure.


----------



## sossego (Feb 13, 2013)

The page is great, cat. 
Where's the download link?


----------



## htutt (Feb 14, 2013)

Hi fonz,
Thanks! Ok, then. I'll wait and look forward it.


----------



## kpedersen (Feb 16, 2013)

I plan to get a pre-release version out before the end of the Kickstarter deadline (26 days).

Just seen http://www.freebsdnews.net/2013/02/13/defile-eden-kickstarter-project-a-game-freebsd which I feel is a massive honour! 

I will update this thread with a link to the port and package.

Thanks for the support guys!


----------



## kpedersen (Oct 8, 2013)

OK, so the kickstarter failed pretty badly :\

However, regardless of the outcome, we have been quietly busy getting our first public build ready. As promised, you can all download it from the BSD builds page here. http://devio.us/~kpedersen/doe2

If any of you want to host public servers (rather than LAN games) then remember to make sure that port 1987 is open for listening.

Feedback is always welcome! Especially at this early stage.


----------



## sossego (Oct 8, 2013)

You have it for AMD64 but, has it been tested or built on other architectures?

`.bin/doe2`


```
Exec format error
```

May I download the source and build it on i386?


----------



## kpedersen (Oct 9, 2013)

I have added an i386 build to the download page.
The code is very portable and the game has very little dependencies outside of OpenGL so I can generally do a port to most platforms.
I have ppc(32-bit) and a sparc64 hardware which I can also build on (also qemu) but I am unable to actually test on these platforms since lack of accelerated (DRI) video drivers.

As for source code. This will certainly come but if we hope to stand any chance of getting this game into digital markets (like Steam, Oyua, PS4 Indie) then it unfortunately needs to remain proprietary for now, As you may know, I have quite a few open-source projects and it pains me that this can't be yet (thus is the nature of the games industry I suppose)


----------



## sossego (Oct 10, 2013)

DOE2 needs audio/freealut to work.


----------



## kpedersen (Oct 10, 2013)

Yeps. You can see a full list of deps by using `ldd` (oops, I should mention this on the download site).

It should be

audio/freealut
audio/libogg
audio/libvorbis
audio/openal-soft
graphics/freeglut
graphics/glew
graphics/libGL

The code can be built with devel/sdl12 and audio/sdl_mixer instead if needed (i.e as we do for the Android / Emscripten port). I just find the current dependencies to be lighter.


----------



## zspider (Oct 10, 2013)

Hehe, I just got it going. 

So far it's been good, runs nicely. Nice touch with the crazy synthesized music and hippie character with a big blunt.


----------



## kpedersen (Dec 31, 2013)

Hey,

I thought I should mention that this game is now on Steam greenlight. If any of you use Steam (anyone?) then please vote for our game to get greenlit at http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/f ... =210595258. Also, perhaps mention FreeBSD in a comment to see if we can drum up some interest in this platform!






We are still providing full versions on FreeBSD and OpenBSD for free, so if you have not yet seen this spam thread then you can grab a copy to try out from our new website (http://sanguinelabs.co.uk/doe2/doku.php ... i:download).









Not only do I have too much time on my hands but I am also a grown man drawing pictures of a cartoon devil and puffer fish...

Let me know if you want a full sized copy of any of these drawings


----------



## zspider (Jan 3, 2014)

I would but SteamGuard has me hung up. Cursed thing. Lol. :x


----------



## kpedersen (Jan 3, 2014)

Heh, if it isn't their draconian DRM preventing people from using their software, it is their awkward accounts system


----------



## zspider (Jan 5, 2014)

kpedersen said:
			
		

> Heh, if it isn't their draconian DRM preventing people from using their software, it is their awkward accounts system



Looks for the thanks button. :\


----------

